# Re fabricated band tieing jig.



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

My previous version of my band tie
Jig did not work out , so I decided to 
Simplify. 2 - 3" brass pegs set into a block of 3/4 " pcs of HDPE cutting board , worked out great (KISS) .




































Thanks for checking it out .
LS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't get much simpler than that. Did you buy one of Roger's "pouch jigs" ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

No this pouch was a gift from Sanch .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet simple small tie jig.....should do the job very nicely for you...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OM 
Yup small but functional

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Not to be a downer, but that doesn't look like it is stretching the rubber near enough. Though it is a great idea.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Not to be a downer, but that doesn't look like it is stretching the rubber near enough. Though it is a great idea.
> 
> PM
> 
> that is just for show when i did the actual tie off it was streched sufficently and tied off via constrictor knot .


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Very good, my friend! I own the jig from SimpleShot, works great for me, but I'm just to lazy to make my own


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ms.Reed said:


> Very good, my friend! I own the jig from SimpleShot, works great for me, but I'm just to lazy to make my own


Lol know how ya feel but the material I had laying round the shop , figured I put it to use .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I experimented with the stretch factor. On one I didn't even stretch it at all but wrapped it 7 times plus two more around the needle nose pliers I use for tuck. It held perfectly WITH NO STRETCH. Why? The compounded pressure of constriction from 7 very tight wrap arounds provided enough friction on the tied ends of the band to hold it securely to itself. I stretch the tie/wrap to the limit of the tie piece (cut from a broken TBG flat band), I mean, I stretch the tie to the limit. That was enough constriction to do the job. So if one ties thusly it makes no difference if the band is stretched a lot, a little or none at all. My ties are about 3mm wide and 2 inches long cut from broken band segments, TBG.

When I recycle broken band segments by tieing them together with 3mm ties, you can't stretch them if you think about it...the tie constriction holds them tighter than a cat's butt. To clarify, I lay two useful but short band segments together so the ends over lap about 1/2 inch. Then I carefully bond them together with the tie strip, 7 wraps and 2 for the tuck. They never come apart and I reuse otherwise two useless short band segments. Since I can't buy TBG here or any decent rubber at all, I have to recycle as much as I can, then use the very very short segments for ties.

Luna, nice jig you invented! I'm a firm believer in KISS and cheap.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck not my invention actually it was AZ and JDs versions I fashioned it after its just a more portable version.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------

